# 1000 fps claim depends on the mass of the pellet.



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

I am new to the world of air rifles. I discovered that the 1000 fps claim all depends on the weight of the pellet.

My New Ruger Blackhawk Air Hawk 177 Cal air rifle claims to be a 1000 fps shooter.

I shot and chronied three kinds of pellets and here's what I got.

Crosman Wad-cutter, I weighted them and they weight 7.9-8.0 g
Crosman Pointed pellet - 7.4-7.5 g
Gamos Gold Raptor - 5.1-5.2 g

Average velocities (sky screens were 13.5 ft from the end of the muzzle):

Crosman Wad-cutter, 843.5 fps (821.5 up to 859.1 - 12 pellets)
Crosman Pointed pellet, 898.3 fps (890.5 up to 905.1 - 11 pellets)
Gamos Raptor, 1086.1 (1051 up to 1118 - 10 pellets)

So, whether or not you get 1000 fps depends on the mass of the pellet.

Now, let me insert a little physics. Mass x velocity = momentum

The wad-cutter's calculation is 8.0 g x 843.2 fps = 6745.6 momentum
The Pointed pellet's calculation is 7.5 x 898.3 fps = 6737.25 mo.
The Raptor pellet's calculation is 5.2 x 1086.1 fps = 5647.72 mo.

I'm going with the pointed pellet, it's got almost as much momentum as the heavier wad cutter and is about 55 fps faster (hopefully a little flatter trajectory)

I ain't buying any more Raptors. Too expensive, and by my calculations, 1000 less momentum than the less expensive pellets.

Hack


----------

